# Does anybody know...



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

...what kind of plastic I should be looking for for the cavity covers (controls, switch, etc.) for the guitar I am building? I couldn't work with plexi (too brittle to work with or be serviceable in my opinion), a.b.s. is easy to cut, but too soft and flexible I think. Thought I could just by some Les Paul replacements and cut them to size, but I need a piece slightly bigger than LP size, so I need to buy a small blank that I can easily cut out and will be the right stiffness and be more scratch-proof the a.b.s. Any advice is always appreciated. Thanx,
-Mikey


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My favorite is aluminum. You can check with good ole Dave, I think he may sell it in bulk:

www.fretsonthenet.com


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

the material is not terribly important since it isnt load bearing at all. the main qualities you probably want a re colour and cost. think of an industry that would use small pieces of plastic and try local supply stores. the army surplus here (doubt they are very common though) has lots of lexan and whatnot, also the art store has lots of stuff that size. even a scrap bin at a factory, you dont need much


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't believe it-call me McGiver, but I went wandering around Wallyworld looking for plastic things I could cut up, and I found just the item-a black Rubbermaid magazine holder for 3.97. I brought it home, it cut and sanded out really nicely, and it is EXACTLy the right thickness even! YEEHAW! I love cheap, easy solutions!
-Mikey


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Mikey,
I just buy some blank sheets of pickguard material fdrom LMI or Stew Mac and use that. I like the black three ply stuff because its nice and thick and machines easily with a router, or you can cut it with a jigsaw and sand it to finish size. Its cheap too.

AJC


----------

